
Judge shocked to learn NYPD’s cash forfeiture database has no backup - danso
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/10/nypd-database-that-tracks-seized-evidence-and-cash-has-no-backup/
======
basicplus2
I think that it is generally accepted that most forfeiture activity is morally
bankrupt,

therefore it is not hard to imagine that no backup is a deliberate ploy to get
at least one massive windfall when the inevitible happens.

